

Building a .com in 24 hours - getp
http://dominiek.com/articles/2008/1/6/building-a-com-in-24-hours

======
projectileboy
I loved the parenthetical note by TextMate "...use the trial version and reset
your clock!" Since you're building commercial software, the folks at TextMate
might want to have a discussion with you, dude...

~~~
run4yourlives
I thought that comment lent a lot of insight into the mind of the author.

On one hand, he's trying to make a buck. On the other, he figures it's okay to
take advantage of someone else in the same situation.

I wonder if he even understands the contradiction of ethics?

~~~
darragjm
In his defense, he wrote this in response to a comment similar to yours:

"Actually, I am paying for TextMate, I guess I wanted to make a comment about
trying to do things cheaply - bad joke. If one piece of software is worth
buying it, it's TextMate!"

He also just deleted the part about resetting your clock from the post. Sounds
like he was just trying to spice things up a little.

------
jgrahamc
Very nice article, but what is this?

> Running things in the background X dubbed backgrounding X is > an important
> part of production ready web applications. It's > a relatively new concept,
> since web applications used to be > less complex.

That made me smile.

------
thomasfl
Most useful article I've read in a long time. Grat for rails developers who
wan't to put stuff out there fast.

------
edw519
"...24 concentrated hours spread out over 4 days..."

Oh.

Reminded me of the old Steven Wright joke when he went to the Quickie Mart and
it was closed.

He said, "But the sign says 'Open 24 Hours'"

The owner replied, "Not in a row."

------
nickb
I tried to reach the site he built few times today and it was down every time
I tried to open it. Ouch.

 _Proxy Error_

 _The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server._ _The
proxy server could not handle the request GET /._

 _Reason: Error reading from remote server_

------
eru
The article uses links in red and blue. That confuses me a bit - Wikipedia has
trained me to see red links as indicating missing targets.

Anyone else sharing this affliction?

------
simianstyle
I think i broke it :-X

~~~
dominiek
No worries!

I had some issues with a sudden spike in load so I just added an extra
machine. Hope that will get me going for a couple of days :-)

~~~
darragjm
It wasn't working for me yesterday as well, but it looks like all is well
again.

However, one thing that I've gotten used to with sites using textareas meant
for copying and pasting is that when you click in the box it automatically
selects all of the text for you, eliminating the need for any scrolling. For
sites like yours whose success is based not only on its usefulness but also
the small amount of time needed to get started, minor shortcuts like that can
dramatically change the overall user experience if you can make your set up as
painless as possible.

------
rapind
Great article.

